# Chestnut Friesian



## Sara

These are not my photos, but I thought you guys might enjoy them. When you breed two horses that have a recessive chestnut gene, you have a chance of getting a "red" Friesian...which is why all FPS-approved stallions are tested for the gene nowadays. While a chestnut out of two registered horses can be registered, any future offspring of that horse cannot. I love my blacks, but the reds sure are pretty too 

Red Friesian


----------



## Painted Ride

wow have not seen that b4!!! yup he is pretty but i am with you on prefering the black freisans!!


----------



## jaymielynn

Very pretty. I still prefer the black though.


----------



## NicoleS11

wow! i love him!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Wow! Very pretty! 

I think I'm with the consensus thus far though...I really like the black ones!


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow...so gorgeous. Not often do 'ya see chesnut friesians! LOL, well I never did. :lol: They are so stunning, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MirrorStage2009

Sara said:


> These are not my photos, but I thought you guys might enjoy them. When you breed two horses that have a recessive chestnut gene, you have a chance of getting a "red" Friesian...which is why all FPS-approved stallions are tested for the gene nowadays. While a chestnut out of two registered horses can be registered, any future offspring of that horse cannot. I love my blacks, but the reds sure are pretty too
> 
> Red Friesian


Hey Sara! I see you've changed your opinion on Fox Friesians since your post to this topic! :wink: Glad I could help!  I couldn't see the pictures in your album. Were they Chewey (Fire Magic)? Just assuming since he's most known?? Anyhoo...Here's my opinions on Fox Friesians from the same afore mentioned thread! I like 'um! 

Kelsey at Friesian Crazy has some info and a picture here. Also, you can check out this link here for more pictures! The first gelding, Redfox, I like! He was actually for sale three or four years ago. I mostly remember him because the second picture on the website was the one used in his sale ad! He has a classic Friesian look, and that pic. shows how nice he was growing into himself!! I really wanted to buy him at the time!!! :shock:


----------



## Sara

Eh? I've never had anything against the chestnuts... *rereads her old post*

Heh, I guess I'm just not a very emotional writer 

No, these are not pictures of Chewy: I don't know zip about the horse in the photos, but I'm guessing he/she is a 3 year old from the level of development (and I'm leaning towards "she").

Maybe this link will work for you? Some people seem to have problems with the flickr slideshows...if not, I can post them in the thread.
Red Friesian - a set on Flickr

ps. I like that boy Redfox you posted, good looking gelding


----------



## MirrorStage2009

No, I guess I more meant you sounded adamant about FPS stallions not being allowed to carry the gene and foals not being eligible to be registered. Which isn't true and I pointed that out to in that thread. Now you say otherwise! Maybe I kinda' took it as "dissin'" them. Haha :lol:

Yeah, me too...I'm a rather "blunt" writer :shock: (and in person, too sometimes, which is why I don't have any friends. ). I rely on smiley faces when I feel like I'm gonna be misunderstood! :wink:

Anyhoo...thanks for the link; it worked!! I'd say a 3 or 4 y.o. filly,too, since I don't see any "equipment". :lol: Very feminine head, as well. She's pretty...and I love flaxen manes!!


----------



## New_image

Frisians are gorgeous and black is the way to go but thats really neat seeing pictures of a Chestnut Frisian! It doesn't really look like a Frisian that color though! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sara

MirrorStage2009 said:


> No, I guess I more meant you sounded adamant about FPS stallions not being allowed to carry the gene


Ah, you're right there, I was misinformed on that point. I remember digging around on the kfps site afterwards looking for the truth


----------



## Gingerrrrr

jaymielynn said:


> Very pretty. I still prefer the black though.



i agree.


----------



## DarkChylde

How beautiful! Really seriously gorgeous. I love 
em all.


----------



## CdnTink

The chestnut friesians are very beautiful! I do have a soft spot for the black but I wouldn't turn down a chestnut one!  Heck I wouldn't turn down any friesian!


----------



## Remali

Oh wow he is gorgeous! I must say I would love a chestnut Friesian, I love chestnuts!!! Does anyone know how many purebred Friesians are actually chestnut?


----------



## SamboStar

I love Friesians - my favorite breed!! 

That Chestnut is pretty, the only Chestnut I've seen that had anything to do with a Friesian was a Friesian/Morgan cross in a dressage Mag. . . . Very pretty horse.


----------



## amandaandeggo

im not sure i like it . . . but the guy showing off the horse in the last pic . . . i like hime


----------



## Sara

amandaandeggo said:


> im not sure i like it . . . but the guy showing off the horse in the last pic . . . i like hime


Ha! That guy was one of the runners for the US keurings this year...my friend and I went to two of them, so we ended up driving the three runners from Tennessee to South Carolina and then to the airport. I spent many hours crammed in the back of a minivan behind him. I can't remember his name for the life of me though. I actually took a lot of pictures of him running the horses in Tennessee

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2888253301/in/set-72157607498728570/


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

gorgeous! ... never seen that color on a friesan before


----------



## sarahsboergoats

Holy Cow!! He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jubilee

I didn't even know it was possible to get a pure bred Friesian in Chestnut. I like the black best too, but if you look at those pictures and forget for a moment that Friesians are supposed to be black, then that is ONE BEAUTIFUL HORSE.

Thanks for sharing,

Jubilee


----------



## Lucara

I will either go with black or the pure white. Lol

http://www.eurodressage.com/images/2007/07equitana/albinofriesian-36910.jpg


----------



## ojoazule13

*whistle* Hes purdy...But I have to say I be luvin them black fresians more. They are more errrr... I guess regal in a way.


----------



## RockinTheBit07

Wow that is a goregous horse!! I dunno but any fresian is fine with me! And can you imagine going in a show ring on that horse? All eyes would be on you!


----------



## horsegirl123

wow! what a beautiful horse!!! i love the second pic.


----------



## minihorse927

Hmmm, I never knew they came in red and I loveeeeeee red heads. Ok now it is official, I would prefer a red friesian now! That is just to pretty.


----------



## Kianne

Beautiful horse!! I prefer the black ones myself, though that white one is mighty pretty too!!


----------



## smrobs

I agree with most, I like the black ones but the chesnut are almost as good in my book because they are unique. It is not every day you see a red fresian. They are gorgeous horses and I love all that hair.


----------



## MirrorStage2009

Lucara said:


> I will either go with black or the pure white. Lol
> 
> http://www.eurodressage.com/images/2007/07equitana/albinofriesian-36910.jpg


 
Well, unlike the blacks and chestnuts, who are _full blood_, Nero is an Arabo Friesian...he is 3/4 Friesian. He caused quite a stir when he appeared at Equitana that year (2007). That aside...I do friggin' _love_ him!! He is exactly what you want in an Arabo-Friesian...complete Friesian looks (but to be registered they must be black). But the snow white is sooo~o enchanting!!!


----------



## MirrorStage2009

Holy Cow! *Sara*...I _do_ know who this Fox Friesian mare is!  Yes, it _is_ a 5 year old registered Wicher mare, her name is Molly! She's owned by Ronni Hufnagel in Pennsylvania! I didn't even realize it...Ronni and Dr. Hufnagel bought the late Dr. Genevieve de Montremare's Fox mares from her estate. I didn't know Genevieve de Montremare was breeding Fox's, though I did know about the Lusitano-Friesian breeding she had going. 

Anyhoo...thought you'd like to know! Oh... Let me get some links for you, too!


----------



## MirrorStage2009

Here's a link to Ronni Hufnagel's Fox Friesian page:
Red Friesians

And here is Molly's page:
Molly


----------



## SallyJane

That is just so beautiful!! :shock: Wow!


----------



## Sara

Ha, I'm glad you were able to solve that mystery, now I can put a name and a pedigree to the face, thanks!


----------



## Rissa

I want one, haha.


----------



## bumble

you guys are going to shun me, but i think i like it better! at least that guy, he's freaking gorgeous!


----------



## PaintLegacey RR

wow i never knew you could have a red friesian.....interesting. he/she's very cute tho.


----------



## crystal8489

:lol:I actually think I like this one better to! lol Idk tho I love them both!> I want one of each haha


----------



## kitten_Val

Wow! This color is very unusual for the friesian, isn't it? I love the color though!


----------



## Audra0729

Honor Bright
can I have him.... please? he is gorgeous!!!

I still personally love the black ones, when someone says "Friesian" I think BLACK


----------



## Sara

lol...every time I think this thread is dead, it floats back up :lol:

Honor Bright makes me drool; think he's one of the prettiest Warlanders I've seen.


----------



## Audra0729

Sara said:


> Honor Bright makes me drool; think he's one of the prettiest Warlanders I've seen.


agreed, I'm a sucker for gorgeous buckskins


----------



## FjordFan

The reds really are eye catching - I think I might even like them as much as black


----------



## HanAndTigs

WOW they are gowjus, but i still prefer the black hehe


----------



## Chuckface

wow, never seen one like that before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mom2pride

Gorgeous...I guess I'd be in the 'black' camp though...the blacks are just stunning in themselves


----------



## myboydoc

He is pretty, but I still love the classic black


----------



## PintoTess

defianately the blacks all the way  But he is nice though....


----------



## horsenuts1991

That horse is so pretty!! Just stunning!! A friesian is one of my dream horses!!


----------



## GarlicBread

Wow,I've never seen that before! Gorgeous! I can't choose which color I prefer more, they're both equally stunning.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## CinderEve

Wow beautiful! I think if given the opportunity I'd get one! I like "different" lol!


----------

